# Influencers ?



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Remember when influencers were just called sell-outs?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

subscribed 

I'm in.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I would have considered them separate and distinct. I didn’t look it up but are the definitions similar?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I have no clue what these even are. I only watch youtube videos I go looking for, or suggested to me on a subject matter that interests me. There is so much of todays "culture" that I have no idea about because I am very much unplugged from media. I am on FB, but not for any reason beyond connecting to friends who live in other cities, and marketplace really.

What is an influencer anyway?? What is their place in the world? Do they prey on the weak minded?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

butterknucket said:


>


Consider me influenced.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

They get paid (or can get paid) a lot of money to get us to us certain products. It's kinda nuts. 

I was influenced by, first and foremost my parents, then maybe Jimmy Page, David Gilmour, Eric Clapton, Duane Allman, and throw in Jack White for good measure.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

One of the reasons im glad I barely use youtube, but they are on all social media.

At least now paid videos are being flagged as such.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Budda said:


> One of the reasons im glad I barely use youtube, but they are on all social media.
> 
> At least now paid videos are being flagged as such.


I love youtube. The beauty of it is, its pretty much similar to cable. I don't have to watch any channels I don't want. There is a lot there that serves my interests. These so called influencers aren't among any thing I'm in to watching.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Take what Frank Zappa says in the video below, and expand it to everything. Society no longer decides what's cool and what is in the best interests of itself. We are being manipulated and conditioned through a myriad of mechanisms, telling us what's cool and what's in our best interests. 






Influencers are among those mechanisms. They are corporate entities, pretending to be us, the useful idiots of our time.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> Influencers are among those mechanisms. They are corporate entities, pretending to be us, the useful idiots of our time.


agreed. but not really. I see them the same as folks who write editorial pieces and pass it off as legit news.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Some of them might be mechanisms of corporate entities, while most of them wish they were.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> Some of them might be mechanisms of corporate entities, while most of them wish they were.


Sellout without a cause?

Can anything be so empty?

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> agreed. but not really. I see them the same as folks who write editorial pieces and pass it off as legit news.


So no change really, they just don't try to hide it as much (if at all).

_Spiderman taught us everything we ever needed to know about the news_

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I love youtube. The beauty of it is, its pretty much similar to cable. I don't have to watch any channels I don't want. There is a lot there that serves my interests. These so called influencers aren't among any thing I'm in to watching.


I love YT also. I get a lot of value from it in entertainment as well as how-to stuff and actual reviews.
Its instagram that I shun as vain, empty and valueless. I occasionally like the IG thots but it feels like driving through a "red-light" district.
same with tiktok....wtf is with all the dancing?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

It's called advertising. How is it different from Mickey Mantle selling hair gel?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

keto said:


> It's called advertising. How is it different from Mickey Mantle selling hair gel?


Ya...ive never understood how not (conventionally) famous people can have that kind of clout though....or the whole concept of being internet famous.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> So no change really, they just don't try to hide it as much (if at all).
> 
> _Spiderman taught us everything we ever needed to know about the news_
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


I’m willing to bet the influencers are far more honest/neutral, they’re usually held to a higher standard and have more to lose in terms of reputation


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

It must pay pretty well?








Canadian health agency manager who blogged about trip to Caribbean resigns to become social media influencer


Dominique Bake was a manager with the Public Health Agency of Canada, the agency urging people not to travel abroad during the pandemic




nationalpost.com


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

It's a job that can pay very nicely. The 20 Richest YouTube Stars In The World 2020 Most seem to be under 30. A lot are younger than that.








Your Fave TikTok Stars Are Already Millionaires


Spoiler: Charli is raking in the dough.




www.seventeen.com


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Marketing and advertizing, manipulating the consumer is not a new thing by any stretch.
Just new mediums to use to go about it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

keto said:


> It must pay pretty well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, to give up a government job. Oh and be considered effective enough that Air Canada would pay for your *influence*.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I love youtube. The beauty of it is, its pretty much similar to cable. I don't have to watch any channels I don't want. There is a lot there that serves my interests. These so called influencers aren't among any thing I'm in to watching.



Me too

YouTube IS my TV. My wife still likes conventional cable but I could live without it.

Influencers?

I thought they were mostly on facebook, twitter and instagram or whatever the latest flavor of the month in social media happens to be.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Me too
> 
> YouTube IS my TV. My wife still likes conventional cable but I could live without it.
> 
> ...



It took a long time but I was able to talk my wife in to letting go of cable and we got rid of it a little over a year ago. She's used to Netflix now and thats her main tv viewing. I watch mostly youtube and some netflix.
The hard sell was getting my wife to give up the home phone. Finally I was able to sell it and we've been home phone free for about 8 months.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> It took a long time but I was able to talk my wife in to letting go of cable and we got rid of it a little over a year ago. She's used to Netflix now and thats her main tv viewing. I watch mostly youtube and some netflix.
> The hard sell was getting my wife to give up the home phone. Finally I was able to sell it and we've been home phone free for about 8 months.


Do you guys watch together?

We have Netflix built into one TV only. How do you manage to be social when watching via the internet? Are you sharing a device? I'm pretty new to this.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Me too
> 
> YouTube IS my TV. My wife still likes conventional cable but I could live without it.
> 
> ...


Youtube and TikTok are the ones producing the millionaires right now. The Instagramers don't get paid that much....$50,000 and up per post.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Youtube and TikTok are the ones producing the millionaires right now. The Instagramers don't get paid that much....$50,000 and up per post.


Probably only a few youtubers are making significant amounts of money, and the majority make next to nothing, if anything.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I generally enjoy hot chicks with questionable morals. I'm not fussy about their social media preferences.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Probably only a few youtubers are making significant amounts of money, and the majority make next to nothing, if anything.


There's enough of them out there that if you look at it as a job you can make money. This kid has been on for about 4 years and is worth a descent amount of coin. 




Like anything you get out what you put into it. A lot of the ones that make money are sponsored.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

BlueRocker said:


> Consider me influenced.


I can't afford to be influenced by that


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Me too
> 
> YouTube IS my TV. My wife still likes conventional cable but I could live without it.
> 
> ...


YouTube is my TV too. 
Influencers are creeping in. Mojo Tone just sent Uncle Doug some free stuff, and they also signed up D-Lab as well. Influence? My favorite "shop" video series, all of a sudden went from using air tools, to using Milwaukee cordless impacts and blabbering non-stop about how great they were. For exactly 1 month, and then without a word to anyone, went back to using air tools again. I was almost influenced enough to run out and buy a 3/8" stubby Milwaukee cordless impact. I was very close to buying one, but now I'm anti-influenced.
Very effective advertising.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I can't afford to be influenced by that


I don't think she could afford those boobs either. Someone had to pay for them.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Do you guys watch together?
> 
> We have Netflix built into one TV only. How do you manage to be social when watching via the internet? Are you sharing a device? I'm pretty new to this.


WE do watch most netflix shows together. Our bedroom tv, where we watch most of the shows together is a smart tv with roku built in. The other tv we watch in the rec room is a plasma tv which I have a roku connected to.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I don't think she could afford those boobs either. Someone had to pay for them.


maybe she paid for them, doubtful you did so through the process of elimination she would have had to. don't hate so much, you'll live longer


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vadsy said:


> maybe she paid for them, doubtful you did so through the process of elimination she would have had to. don't hate so much, you'll live longer


I've never met her, it is unlikely that I paid for them. I like and accept all boobs.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> I like and accept all boobs.


it's the nipples that count.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I don't think she could afford those boobs either. Someone had to pay for them.


Depending on what kind you get and the size, if they are fake you're looking at $5,000 to $10,000 (maybe less) in Edmonton. People working regular jobs pay more for cars and if she's on youtube and has more than 100,000 followers she might get them for free.....just have the dr. as a sponsor and mention his name in a couple of vids. For that matter they could be real. If she's a stripper I might have paid for part of them.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Depending on what kind you get and the size, if they are fake you're looking at $5,000 to $10,000 (maybe less) in Edmonton. People working regular jobs pay more for cars and if she's on youtube and has more than 100,000 followers she might get them for free.....just have the dr. as a sponsor and mention his name in a couple of vids. For that matter they could be real. If she's a stripper I might have paid for part of them.


$10,000 as of the last I heard, which was a little over ten years ago. I used to know a girl who worked in the biz.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> $10,000 as of the last I heard, which was a little over ten years ago. I used to know a girl who worked in the biz.


I knew quite a few of them including the lady I lived with in Sacramento. Still know a few who are 'retired' but still win wet t-shirt contests. The prices I got were from a google search of just before I posted them so within the last year. How much does a boob job cost in Canada? · Surgeons In Canada As you can see, montreal is not the place to go.....inflation you know. BTW did you know that almost every site has before and after pictures? Talk about influencers.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> Take what Frank Zappa says in the video below, and expand it to everything. Society no longer decides what's cool and what is in the best interests of itself. We are being manipulated and conditioned through a myriad of mechanisms, telling us what's cool and what's in our best interests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not if you are smart enough to ignore that stuff. The sad part is that too many aren't smart enough. That being an 'influencer' is a thing is a sad indictment of our society.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I liked this conversation more when it drifted over to boobs.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I liked this conversation more when it drifted over to boobs.


Post this on your desktop and close one eye and then the other. Then go faster and faster. Notice how they follow your eyes back and forth. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









If your sig other questions that here's an influencer with a cooking show. Tell them you're learning how to cook bacon and eggs a new way.




or maybe Sweet and Sour.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I liked this conversation more when it drifted over to boobs.







How about Robert Fripp's wife?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

There's a few influencers in here too.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I wonder how many influenced people are putting Gorilla glue in their hair? Someone has definitely peed in the gene pool.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I wonder how many influenced people are putting Gorilla glue in their hair? Someone has definitely peed in the gene pool.











Woman who used Gorilla Glue as hairspray gets first removal treatment from L.A. plastic surgeon


She's reportedly 'recovering well' after flying to Los Angeles for the first of at least three sessions to remove the glue stuck to her scalp




nationalpost.com


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Woman who used Gorilla Glue as hairspray gets first removal treatment from L.A. plastic surgeon
> 
> 
> She's reportedly 'recovering well' after flying to Los Angeles for the first of at least three sessions to remove the glue stuck to her scalp
> ...


One of those "shave is a hair cut" things I guess.


----------

